
Introduction to Precision Farming - matt_d
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1446
======
benp84
I wonder if any of these farming tasks would be more efficient with a swarm of
mass-produced drones with the right software. Does farming currently use such
large, expensive equipment because it leverages the attention of the operator,
or because there are actual economies of mechanical scale?

------
uberneo
Super interesting stuff . Farmlogs is another related example -
[https://farmlogs.com/](https://farmlogs.com/)

------
jimnotgym
>Agriculture and technology have been intimately connected for most of human
history

Except humans didn't do agriculture for most of human history. To be fair the
UK farming minister said much the same thing a couple of weeks ago, which is
kind of worse!

~~~
DrScump
"History" by definition is specific to events _during the era of written
language_ , so the author's usage is correct.

~~~
regehr
I adjusted the text a bit anyhow.

------
jelliclesfarm
very informative. i am curious to know if the differences in yield/soil
conditions before/after adopting no-till practices had been documented. the
study of such a comparison must be a fun revelation.

at this size, i am assuming the tractor uses a crimper-roller? is the farm
organic?

------
oblib
Good stuff. I have FB friends that are farmers who should appreciate this.
Thanks for sharing!

------
agumonkey
How prevalent is this ? in the US; in other countries.

------
spraak
Farming data viz, that's really neat

